# [ODMP] Los Angeles County Sheriff's Department, California ~ July 7, 2006



## Guest (Jul 8, 2006)

A Deputy Sheriff with the Los Angeles County Sheriff's Department was killed in the line of duty on July 7, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18373*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .






















Deputy Sheriff David Stan Piquette 
*Los Angeles County Sheriff's Department
California*
End of Watch: Friday, July 7, 2006

Biographical Info
*Age:* 34
*Tour of Duty:* 10 years
*Badge Number:* Not available

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Friday, July 7, 2006
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available

Deputy Piquette was killed in an automobile accident on I-91 while en route to the agency's academy.

A stove had fallen off of another vehicle on the highway and landed in a travel lane. Several vehicles took evasive action to avoid striking the stove, including Deputy Piquette. His unmarked vehicle then became wedged in between the two tractor trailer's two trailers. He sustained fatal injuries in the collision.

Deputy Piquette had served with Los Angeles County Sheriff's Department for 10 years. He is survived by his wife and 3-year-old twins.

Agency Contact Information
Los Angeles County Sheriff's Department
4700 Ramona Blvd
Monterey Park, CA 91754

Phone: (323) 526-5541

* _Please contact the agency for funeral information_

*»* View this officer's Reflections*»* Leave a Reflection*»* List all officers from this agency*»* Update this memorial*»* Printer friendly view


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*County Deputy Dies in Freak Crash*

By Garrett Therolf, Times Staff Writer

A Los Angeles County sheriff's deputy driving the Riverside Freeway to work Friday morning was killed when he swerved to avoid a stove in Anaheim.

David Piquette, 32, of Corona was traveling to work at the sheriff's training academy in Whittier in his cruiser when he came across the stove about 5 a.m. in the westbound lanes.

At the same time, the driver of a tractor-trailer veered to the right as well and both drivers lost control of their vehicles.

The truck's cab smashed through a sound wall and into the parking lot of Fry's Electronics in the 3300 block of E. La Palma Ave.

One of the two trailers the truck was pulling landed atop Piquette's car on the freeway, killing him instantly.

The trucker, Thomas Hipsher, 39, of Hesperia, was taken to UCI Medical Center in Orange for treatment of minor to moderate injuries.

California Highway Patrol Officer Jennifer Hink, who provided the description of events, said officers were interviewing witnesses in an effort to find out where the stove came from.

A CHP news release said officers didn't know how fast Piquette was traveling.

The two trailers spilled much of the cement powder they were carrying, and cleanup efforts continued throughout the day.

All six lanes of the freeway were reopened by 3 p.m.

Piquette is survived by his wife and 3-year-old twins.

He was a 10-year veteran of the department and trained recruits to defend themselves without the use of weapons.

The position is considered an elite one.

His captain, Susan Kotterud, said the department is reviewing whether Piquette's death will be considered to have occurred on duty to see if his family will be eligible for survivor benefits.


----------

